

Ask HN: Do You Have Any Disqus to Mailchimp Integration Solutions? - markcrazyhorse

Hey Everyone. I&#x27;m struggling to find someway to add a checkbox to my disqus comment area and if checked save the user to my mailchimp list. It seems odd that two of the main leaders in their respective fields dont have any type of integration. If you have any news, bookmarks, insights etc.. Please discuss.
======
dangrossman
You should be able to do this with Zapier.com:
[http://i.imgur.com/CqfQKDN.png](http://i.imgur.com/CqfQKDN.png)

Alternatively, look at the API docs of the two sites and write a script to do
the subscribing, then make it a cron job.

~~~
ASquare
You can do it with Zapier. See:
[https://zapier.com/zapbook/disqus/mailchimp/](https://zapier.com/zapbook/disqus/mailchimp/)

~~~
markcrazyhorse
Ive tried zapier. It doesnt work. In the fields selection for the emails from
disqus it has changed. :(

